# track set up Lionel fast tracks



## fishhunt22 (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought a O Scale Lionel set for my son. I have the room for a 4 x8 sheet in the house. My son is getting bored just having the train go in a circle. I wanted to maximize my space on the board and add switch tracks crossings etc...... Does anyone know of a good website that has some cool Lionel Fast Track layouts? 

Mike


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Try this website here: http://www.thortrains.net/marx/48fastrack1.html

That site has six different track plans and IMO they all look like good ones considering the space dimensions, so maybe one will tickle your fancy :thumbsup:


----------

